# ohm question



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok to start I have a Advent ASW1200 powered sub that the speaker is blown. Its a 12" 4ohm sub. My question is I have a Peavy 12" 8ohm speaker I would like to put in the sub box, can it be done with the different ohms? What will happen if I do use it? Thank you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It can be done but without more info on both drivers the results are not predictable.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply. 
What info do you need to know I have both drivers in front of me?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Well if you could tell us the RMS watt rating on the sub and how many watts the amp is we could tell how likely you are to blow your sub. If the sub is of higher ohms than the origal you are fine you just don't want to overdrive the sub. But hey give it a try and let us know how it sounds. It could be great or it could be not so great. You may be able to go online and find what that particular sub wants for an enclosure but I would just try it and see how it sounds to you


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok here we go, the Peavey PR12 I am using as a donor is 8 ohm and all it says is 250w max. The sub it is going into is a Advent ASW1200 4 ohm with a 100w amp, other than that it doesn't say anything else.
I installed the the Peavey speaker last night, the Advent amp is 100w and the Peavey says 250w max so I am not over powering it. So the only difference is the ohms. 
After installing it i crossed my fingers and plugged it in and powered up my amp, no smoke or fire so over first hurdle. Next I turned amp up a little and slowly increased the volume, everything seems ok. I tried a variety of music it seems to be working fine for a miss matched sub.
Kind of a miss matched system but it works.
Here is my setup:
Pioneer Elite VSX-70
2 MTX AAL 223
1 Mtx PS-10, 10" Powered Sub
1 Advent\Peavey 12" Powered Sub
1 Yamaha NS-AC2 Center
2 Polk Audio Monitor Series 2 
4 Creative Cube speakers


----------

